
New Apple Patents Detail Plans for Travel, Clothing and Commerce - seanlinmt
http://mashable.com/2010/07/30/apple-itravel-virtual-closet-patents/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Different source, different take, earlier submission, much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1561364>

